# Has anyone cracked Layout yet? - SOLVED



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2007)

Hi all,
I'm tearing my hair our with Layout for SU6.

I have a model and a layout file. The file is how I want the pdf to look. When I open the Layout file, it tells me that the model is out of date, but if I accept the Update, the layout is not what I want. The layout as it is is as I want it, out of date or not.

OK so I have the Layout as I want it. However the PDF output is not the same as the Layout!

How do I do this? I want a Perspective view on Page1 and a 3rd angle proj on Page2. Not much to ask, is it? I've created the 3rd angle view by having the jig as a component and having 3 instances of it in different orientations, like Dave had with his bench.

If anyone wants to play I'd be very grateful.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Mar 2007)

Steve, I've downloaded your files and will take a look ASAP.

Dave


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2007)

My hero.

Thank you.


----------



## houtslager (5 Mar 2007)

Steve, I am still using pro 5 - still to recieve the new version, though with some ppl saying 6 is slower I may not go to 6.

POst it in 5 can you ?

Karl


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2007)

Karl, Layout is a SU6 feature, you don't have it in 5.

:wink: 
S


----------



## Adam (5 Mar 2007)

houtslager":11wumoul said:


> Steve, I am still using pro 5 - still to recieve the new version, though with some ppl saying 6 is slower I may not go to 6.
> 
> POst it in 5 can you ?
> 
> Karl



See some recent posts. This happened to me. You need to upgrade your video card drivers. Then is was smooth and fast.

Adam


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2007)

OK, the penny finally dropped. It's been one of those days, it was lunchtime before I realised it wasn't Sunday today. I did wonder where SWMBO had got to...

The problem lay not in Layout, but in SU. It's not enough to set the Scene up so that it look how you want it. You have to Save it. And then all in the garden of life is rosy.

So if anyone is interested, a 3-page PDF might look like this:

Thank you for your interest, especially Dave.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nick W (5 Mar 2007)

Steve,

I've tried to donwload your layout file, but it came over as a .zip file - and it extracts quite nicely. I renamed it to .layout and it opens fine in layout. Interesting.

Now what was the question? Oh yes. Well I've exported the thing as a PDF and it works fine for me. In what way is yours not the same?

BTW. Excuse me for teaching you to suck eggs, but rather than creating your 3 views in SU, why not have three instances of your model on the page in Layout, each set up for the required view?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Mar 2007)

Does that mean you don't need me?  

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Nick W (5 Mar 2007)

Oh the wonders of posts that cross in the ether. Ho hum.


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2007)

Nick W":31fmu559 said:


> BTW. Excuse me for teaching you to suck eggs, but rather than creating your 3 views in SU, why not have three instances of your model on the page in Layout, each set up for the required view?



Ah, yes, I could see that working. I did it this way becasue I remembered how Dave faked up a 3rd Angle projection of a bench, but yes, you are right, it would be a good way to do things.

I guess we are all learning, eh?

TVM


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2007)

Dave R":11666zrc said:


> Does that mean you don't need me?



Dave, I can assure you we _all_ need you!


S


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Mar 2007)

Steve Maskery":126igkrt said:


> Nick W":126igkrt said:
> 
> 
> > BTW. Excuse me for teaching you to suck eggs, but rather than creating your 3 views in SU, why not have three instances of your model on the page in Layout, each set up for the required view?
> ...



Faked? Faked? Oh, yeah, I guess I did.  :lol:

Steve, I don't know how you actually did your layout in Layout but here's something you could try. Import the SU model in for the first page. double click on it if needed to orbit and zoom to set up the view. Click outside the model to go back to the normal Layout view. Then right click on the drawing and copy it. Paste it on the next page, double click on it and set up that view. You can select other SU scenes from the SketchUp Model dialog box.

BTW, I'm going to send you a PM in a few minutes.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Mar 2007)

Steve Maskery":2mp58ukq said:


> Dave R":2mp58ukq said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean you don't need me?
> ...



"Aw shucks," he said, toeing the dirt.


----------

